# fourtrax 300 no power?



## TurboNightmare (Apr 7, 2014)

I got a 00 fourtrax 300 4wd with 26" bighorns on it. Right now it just dont seem like its getting all the power thats available. If im going up a hill it struggles, and doesnt have any power at all in 3rd driving down the road. Not sure if my jetting is off not letting it get the right fuel air or what. Figure its turn 26" tires easier then this. Its real sluggish.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Could just need a good carb cleaning.


----------



## TurboNightmare (Apr 7, 2014)

Done that before I road it today :S. Just got through changing all kinds of bearings and stuff. Its got a uni filter, snorkel and a exhaust


----------



## TurboNightmare (Apr 7, 2014)

Fixed it! Needed to move the needle up a notch. Was sitting on middle or 3 and I moved it up to the 4th notch. Has full power now! I knew that couldnt be all the power it had xD.. felt like a 5hp lawn mower or something. XD


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lol good deal.


----------



## TurboNightmare (Apr 7, 2014)

Another question so I dont have to start a new thread. I have new front wheel bearings and seals. The left front even after a new bearing and making sure it was really tight had slack in it. I could rock the hub back in both while the right front has no play or slack. Ive made sure the nut was real tight and all that. I notice the wheel leaned when I road it while turning. Took the hub off and the bearing looks ok but its loose fitting in the hub for some reason and not sure why since the bearing on the right Is the same as the left but has no slack. Hard kinda to say but trying to explain best I can.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Sounds like the hub itself has some wear in it. You should change the hub.


----------



## TurboNightmare (Apr 7, 2014)

Fixed both problems . The knuckle (hub) was worn out in the middle so the bearings were just loose and not holding the wheel straight. The no power problem was my needle being to low. Raised it up one notch and bame! Runs great now.


----------

